# Trick for more Public Works Projects



## wildworldgirl (Feb 19, 2014)

So, I've been toying around on the internet as well as working with some techniques of my own, and I believe I have found an efficient, quick way to get more PWP's. We all know that these things are IMPOSSIBLE to get requested, as most pings from villagers are just a catchphrase change or random question. Anyway, hopefully this helps as much for others as it helped for me. I unlocked 13 new projects within two weeks with this trick.

1. *Empty your pockets of all furniture and clothing, then fill every remaining space with flowers or seashells.* (this will prevent villagers from giving you a random item or asking you to buy something off them)
2. *Make sure you have the timer* (can be bought from the nooklings. Not crucial but it helps)
3. Go to the beach, and set the timer to *five minutes*.
4. *Walk up and down the beach until the timer runs out*.
5. *THIS IS THE THING THAT MAKES IT A LITTLE LESS TEDIOUS!* If you find a small coin (usually a nickel works fine for me) you can wedge it just underneath the circle pad of your 3DS. This will allow you to keep running without you having to control your character for the rest of the five minutes. The time passes much faster, and your hands won't get sore after ten minutes. I like to kill the time by watching T.V, getting a snack or listening to music.
6. *Go back into your town and walk around*. Eventually, one of your villagers SHOULD ping you. (If they don't, that's ok. Sometimes this just means that they've had a conversation and they won't ping. Just rinse and repeat, it should happen the next time)

*A FEW OTHER TRICKS TO KEEP IN MIND*

1. *Trap your villagers*. Especially the villager type you want the PWP from. For example... right now I'm trying for a hammock, so I trap Punchy and Walker by digging holes around them. When I come back, I can finds them easier when/if they ping me for a project.

2. *Ignore the villager type that pings you if you do NOT want a project form that type.* For example, if I'm trying for the hammock, which is requested by lazy villagers, and Teddy, a jock villager pings me, I will ignore him and return to the beach to try again. It's a little more tedious, but you can pinpoint the specific projects you want more.

If you have any other questions, feel free to comment!


----------



## Cottonball (Feb 19, 2014)

I will try this! Thank you!


----------



## HelloAnna (Feb 19, 2014)

Definitely trying this, seems legit. I'll let others know if it works for me, thanks! ​


----------



## INeedACNL (Feb 19, 2014)

Interesting, I will try this out.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Feb 19, 2014)

You don't have to move at all o: You just need to be out of everyone's line of vision for five minutes. Moneybags and unassessed fossils work as well for filling your pockets. 

I still need to figure out how to trap villagers >_> They move too much. But yeah, the rest of this is pretty spot on  This is known as the "diving trick", though it doesn't actually require diving~


----------



## DarkTranquillity (Feb 19, 2014)

Its somewhat faster to save and quit, but the idea to fill your pockets is brilliant. Good luck on your hammock, I just built mine today.


----------



## Swiftstream (Feb 19, 2014)

ooh
i need a hammock too >:3
time to jail erik up!!

{If only deidre suggested SOMETHING :'(((}


----------



## Lithia (Feb 19, 2014)

This seems good! I'll try this tonight when I could get my ds ;u;


----------



## wildworldgirl (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks, I hope I get it too. After the hammock I'll probably be done for the PWP's in my town. Hope it works for you guys too!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, it actually is important to keep moving, hence where the coin comes in. Every time I just idle on the beach, I get no pings. Maybe it works different for others but I've always had success with walking around.


----------



## Adore (Feb 19, 2014)

You can also just swim to the farthest location and wait for 5 mins .
That's what I do.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Feb 19, 2014)

wildworldgirl said:


> Thanks, I hope I get it too. After the hammock I'll probably be done for the PWP's in my town. Hope it works for you guys too!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, it actually is important to keep moving, hence where the coin comes in. Every time I just idle on the beach, I get no pings. Maybe it works different for others but I've always had success with walking around.



Really? That's interesting. I've read at least 30 of the same guides that tell me I don't have to move. xD I haven't actually TRIED this yet because I'm a lazy sod, but I'll try both ways  Thank you for the tidbit~!


----------



## wildworldgirl (Feb 19, 2014)

Yes that works too! If you have a wetsuit that is another alternative.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> Really? That's interesting. I've read at least 30 of the same guides that tell me I don't have to move. xD I haven't actually TRIED this yet because I'm a lazy sod, but I'll try both ways  Thank you for the tidbit~!



Yeah I read the same things and tried it for a while with no luck, but when I started moving I got the pings. I think the game monitors your activity in the town, such as going about your day with chores, which triggers villagers to ping. Maybe that's why.

And np! Hope it works for you


----------



## HelloAnna (Feb 19, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> You don't have to move at all o: You just need to be out of everyone's line of vision for five minutes. Moneybags and unassessed fossils work as well for filling your pockets.
> 
> I still need to figure out how to trap villagers >_> They move too much. But yeah, the rest of this is pretty spot on  This is known as the "diving trick", though it doesn't actually require diving~



Thank you so much for the added on info! ​


----------



## Deareux (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks for this! I'm going to try it out. My villagers rarely give me any PWPs.


----------

